# How to set up a green house ?



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Intend to build a green house for emersed growth but dont know where to start,did anybody know any article that have pics showing how to build one ?
Big thank !


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Anyone ?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi QD, Are you trying to grow aquatic plant in emmerse form? If so try to build a shelter and increase the humdity. You can have net use in those orchid farm.
Hope this help.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh big thanks.BTW can you show me one of yours ?


----------



## cynthia387 (Oct 14, 2008)

This greenhouse is easy to set up and provides you with the perfect way to start seeds for your garden earlier in the spring ,also be able to keep the frost away a little longer when you make use of the Enthusiast Greenhouse.
-----------------------
cynthia jacquline

Social Advertises


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

zQ. said:


> Oh big thanks.BTW can you show me one of yours ?


Hi zQ. I do not have a green house or planted farm. What i saw at planted farm or orchid farm. That how they do it.

If you wish to increase the humidity to the surrounding, You can setup a sprinkle to sprinkle some water every 30-60min depend on your requirement.

Hope this help.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

@cynthia387
At my place,there are only two seasons,rain and dry  Wish i could find some frost here 
@ Ts168 :
thank a lot !
I will post some pics after i finished it !


----------



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

http://www.nr.gov.nl.ca/agric/lawn_garden/greenhousesA.pdf


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

What an awesome document,big thanks !


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Q D, is your green house up yet?


----------

